# As a genre, should Jazz be respected as much as classical music? Recommendations?



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm interested in getting into Jazz, I like the idea I have of it as having its own merits to rival western classical music, namely its improvisational elements. Some of it is pretty bland to me, but some of it is incredible, like this 



. I suppose the same could be said of classical music, but is Jazz as consistently interesting? Perhaps it doesn't quite reach the soaring heights, but has its own merits.

One set back for me though is seeing all the dumb comments people post on youtube that seem to have nothing to do with real appreciation of the music, but a more superficial "vibe" enjoyment. I suppose I shouldn't let silly youtubers affect my appreciation. Its hard for me to decipher which jazz is branded great with a lot of pretentiousness behind it, and which is actually great, and I just need to give more time to appreciate. Also, I'm wary of appreciation of how technical instrumentalists are, and not how good music is.

Vague and inarticulate as usual, but I hope you get the gist. Anyway, I'm looking for some of the best Jazz there is. Music that is "great art," from this genre. I think it has potential, I love the idea of it, but a lot of stuff has fallen short.

I also really want to learn to play jazz piano.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I was into jazz for a few years as a kind of tourist, not as a hardcore fan. I suppose that still describes my involvement. I started learning about it when a coworker asked me to look up "King" Oliver on the internet for her. It was someone her Dad had mentioned whom she had never heard of. (Neither had I.) It got me curious as to how in the world in a few short decades jazz evolved from this to this, from music that sounds slightly outsider or even amateur to music that is more like that of another planet.

I never quite found the answer or how these two extremes are really connected, but I certainly enjoyed the journey. Now I listen to jazz just every once in a while.

In answer to the question, yes I think jazz should be respected, but like all genres there are serious moving attempts, and then there is the shallow quick buck (such as so called smooth jazz). The classical equivalents would be the difference between a Bela Bartok orchestral work performed by the Boston Symphony orchestra and a Star Wars medley played by the Boston Pops. (I'm not knocking John Williams or his contributions, just making a comparison.)


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I have to come like Jazz quite a bit in recent times as a result of studying music alongside more Jazz oriented music students as well as classical oriented ones. Here's some stuff I recommend:

Try some Charles Mingus: 














The second one has an especially orchestral flavor to it, as I think you'll pick up on immediately. The first one has a very visceral quality to it, that first sax solo having an especially powerful and expressive tone to it.

Thelonius Monk: 














This may sound kind of like standard jazz stuff I guess. I like to listen to how spiky those harmonies are though.

Yusef Lateef: 














Lateef's Jazz has a very distinguished middle eastern slant to it.

Nguyen Le: 



















Nguyen Le is one of my favorites. Not so much strict Jazz as it is a Jazz-world music fusion. Very cool stuff. I actually got to meet him, he came to my school and gave a lecture. Mr. Le is the Asian guitarist in the second video.

Of course if you like more old school stuff, there is always the Duke
















Of course there is also Miles Davis:
















The last one, Sketches of Spain, is actually a cover by Miles Davis of a classical piece. So there is some distinct cross-over elements, not only slanted to the classical side of things (Gershwin, Bernstein) but also towards the Jazz side as well.

and John Coltrane too:
















In some of these, I would suggesting listening to how freely Jazz musicians are able to circulate around a key instead of strictly sticking within the key as classical musicians would tend to do.

Also, Coltrane's cover of "favorite things" from the Sound of Music is also quite good. Don't know if you know that song or not. Ill post the original just in case.

Original: 




Coltrane version:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

When you look at the entire spectrum of "classical" music from Byzantine chant to Sephardic dance, to the chanson of the troubadours, to Renaissance madrigals, to opera, to string quartets, to lieder, to operetta, to Minimalism, etc... you recognize that "classical" music isn't a genre but rather a judgment of aesthetic merit... not unlike the term "classic literature" or "classic painting". By this standard you recognize that there will be music in nearly any genre that will survive and be recognized as "classic".


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> When you look at the entire spectrum of "classical" music from Byzantine chant to Sephardic dance, to the chanson of the troubadours, to Renaissance madrigals, to opera, to string quartets, to lieder, to operetta, to Minimalism, etc... you recognize that "classical" music isn't a genre but rather a judgment of aesthetic merit... not unlike the term "classic literature" or "classic painting". By this standard you recognize that there will be music in nearly any genre that will survive and be recognized as "classic".


I don't think your interpretation of genre labels is accurate, but, in answer to the OP, I think Jazz is certainly a form of music 'deserving of respect', no doubt equal to classical music in most respects. Perhaps all respects (whatever they are), but I'm not familiar enough with the style. Gershwin makes me want to be though.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Some contemporary jazz musicians.

Makoto Ozone's Asian Dream: 




Alexey Chizhik's take on Paganini's Caprice No. 24:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I would also suggest talking to a Jazz musician sometime if you get the chance. The way they tend to think about music, as far as keys and modulations and stuff is a whole lot different than how classical musicians tend to think about the same things.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> Vague and inarticulate as usual, but I hope you get the gist. Anyway, I'm looking for some of the best Jazz there is. Music that is "great art," from this genre.


yes, but in what genre?
New orleans/dixieland, Swing, Bebop, Cool, hard bop, latin jazz, soul jazz, third stream, post-bop and modal jazz, free, jazz-rock/fusion?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Another thing I want to add, is that many people comment on the "chill" vibe they feel in Jazz that helps them relax or something like that. Maybe those were the type of youtube comments you talk about in the OP, but I feel quite the opposite about Jazz. To me it sounds very emotional. As expressive of many types of emotions as classical music is, the emotion of "chill" being the least of these expressions  Just my interpretation anyway.

The same general thing could possibly said about the numerous people who say that classical music is so relaxing and helps them relax or whatever. Where as most people who are passionate about classical music feel the exact opposite in most cases.

Ya know now that I think about it. People in general usually want music to have a secondary function to some other goal, rather than appreciating and loving music for the music itself. Usually that function is to provide something to dance to, or relax to, something catchy to sing so they can feel like musicians too or heighten the excitement of a movie.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

I have no idea whether this fits the bill as a jazz 'recording', but have a listen. It is an acoustic guitar interpretation of Metallica's Nothing Else Matters by one of the most promising guitarists of our time - Sungha Jung from Seoul, South Korea:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

KaerbEmEvig said:


> I have no idea whether this fits the bill as a jazz 'recording', but have a listen.


this is not jazz at all.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

"Getting into jazz" can be a lifelong occupation. It's a huge world of music stretching back a hundred years, and there are so many different types of music that fall under the heading. I have a large collection of recordings including Duke Ellington, Charlie Parker, Mingus, and Miles, to Pat Metheny, Mahavishnu Orchestra, and John Zorn.

If you like that Art Blakey Moanin' video, that's a great album to start with. It features some classic tunes and great musicians like Benny Golson, and Bobby Timmons.

Here's a short list of classic titles you might want to explore?

Miles Davis-Kind Of Blue
John Coltrane-Giant Steps, Blue Train
Charles Mingus-Mingus Ah Um; Pinthecanthropus Erectus
Dave Brubeck-Time Out
Freddie Hubbard-Open Sesame
Wayne Shorter-Adam's Apple
Horace Silver-Song For My Father; Cape Verdean Blues
Gerry Mulligan-What Is There To Say
Oliver Nelson-Stolen Moments; Straight Ahead
Bobby Hutcherson-Components; Stick Up
Joe Henderson-Inner Urge; Power To The People
Hampton Hawes-For Real
Thelonious Monk-Monk's Music; Brilliant Corners
Herbie Hancock-Inventions And Dimensions; Speak Like A Child; Maiden Voyage
Yusef Lateef-Live At Pep's; Eastern Sounds
Sonny Rollins-Saxophone Colossus 
Eric Dolphy-Outward Bound


An interesting group to listen to is the Modern Jazz Quartet. They combined blues and swing with classical structures. Everybody in that group was a master musician.

Also, Gil Evans is very interesting. He was a very innovative arranger who was a favorite of Miles Davis. Check out Gil's albums Out Of The Cool, and The Individualism Of Gil Evans.

When I was getting started, the way I familiarized myself with the vast number of artists and recordings was by purchasing a couple of jazz guides like All Music Guide To Jazz, and Penguin Guide. These were invaluable to my exploration of the music.

One more thing. Online visit All About Jazz. One of the best sites on the web!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Everyone else has posted some pretty good recommendations, but I'd just like to say comparisons (both positive and negative) between jazz and classical music have always come off as somewhat insulting to both jazz and classical. Culturally jazz is trapped somewhere between "popular" music and "art music", but it's its own world. 

Bill Evans is usually where I point people coming from a classical perspective.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I think I'll spend some time listening to recommendations here. Also, I think talking with a jazz musician is a great idea, fortunately I know some people.

I have no specific genre interest, I don't think, all though this "blue note", "cool" late 50s early 60s stuff is very appealing to me for a start. So the best within this style, and then moving into new territory with good transitions, although sometimes my progress is not linear.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> I have no specific genre interest, I don't think, all though this "blue note", "cool" late 50s early 60s stuff is very appealing to me for a start. So the best within this style, and then moving into new territory with good transitions, although sometimes my progress is not linear.


For 50s & 60s jazz, also look into the many recordings on the Contemporary label. IMO, these recordings sound much better than the Blue Note stuff. They recorded artists including Sonny Rollins, Shelly Manne, Art Pepper, Hampton Hawes, Ornette Coleman, Curtis Counce, Harold Land, etc.

And I second regressive's recommendation for Bill Evans. Of course he's on the famous Miles album Kind Of Blue, but check out Sunday At The Village Vanguard, and Know What I Mean w/ Cannonball Adderley. This Adderley album along with the Somethin' Else album he did with Miles are two of my old favorites.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

If you have access to Spotify, check out Trane's *Coltrane's* *Sound* and *Ole.* I'd also point you in the direction of Cannonball Adderly and Joe Zawinul on a piece and album known as *74* *Miles* *Away. *If you like jazz piano, highly recommended would be almost anything by Thelonious Monk and Mccoy Tyner, who made some wonderfully great music with John Coltrane. And all this is not even the barest tip of a very large and wonderful iceberg!
I also heartily endorse the recommendations cited by starthrower and regressivetransphobe.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> *As a genre, should Jazz be respected as much as classical music?*


Always an interesting idea, that of respecting abstract concepts. I suggest jazz should be respected as much as classical music, whatever that is, but you might argue that jazz is less intellectually demanding (because reliance on improvisation puts an upper limit to the intellectual standard), or less (or more) anthing else.



clavichorder said:


> ...One set back for me though is seeing all the dumb comments people post on youtube that seem to have nothing to do with real appreciation of the music, but a more superficial "vibe" enjoyment.


Well that's the point I've just been making on the "who is the greatest symphonist?" poll. If I say that musician X is great because I like their music a lot, that effectively closes dowen discussion, because it is just my opinion, and is unarguable.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's a great little book about the art of jazz. This is some of the most intelligent, articulate writing on the subject that I've had the pleasure of reading. http://tedgioia.com/TheImperfectArt.html

Reliance on improvisation? Improvisation is the essence of the art form. In jazz, the composition is secondary.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> because reliance on improvisation puts an upper limit to the intellectual standard


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Just checked out four CDs from my college library and am listening to them.

So far I like Ahmad Jamal(at the Pershing, But not for Me) best. I also got Miles Davis-Round about Midnight, Charles Mingus,(mingus, mingus ect.), and Ray Charles(the best of)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Love the Miles, and Mingus albums! I haven't heard the others.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

The answer to the OPs question is, of course, Yes! there is as much diversity in the various forms of Jazz as there is in classical Music. Both are deserving of our interest and our love.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

In my personal dictionary, 'respect' doesn't apply to music.

Jazz has given me (and you if you want it) music made by Fountain and Coltrane and Peterson. I appreciate it.


----------



## robert (Feb 10, 2007)

Recommendations....Speaking for me...

How about

Stan Getz Focus

Art Pepper Winter Moon


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Just checked out four CDs from my college library and am listening to them.
> 
> So far I like Ahmad Jamal(at the Pershing, But not for Me) best. I also got Miles Davis-Round about Midnight, Charles Mingus,(mingus, mingus ect.), and Ray Charles(the best of)


If you haven't heard Mingus' Let My Children Hear Music, you ought to check that out too. Until I heard that, I was under the impression that the larger an ensemble got, the less capable of improvisation and abstraction they became.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> If you haven't heard Mingus' Let My Children Hear Music, you ought to check that out too. Until I heard that, I was under the impression that the larger an ensemble got, the less capable of improvisation and abstraction they became.


I think that CD is also a good gateway for fans of classical music because it is pretty orchestral in sound.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Gershwin did not write jazz. He wrote European music with jazzy inflections - a great composer to be sure, but as I said. I like jazz from the Bebop and Cool eras, artists like, Miles D, Coltrane, Monk, Dexter Gordon to name a few, but in the end, jazz is music based on 'standards' (popular songs) or in more recent times, original tunes of that type - jazz does not support large forms or long range planning - not saying it couldn't, just saying it doesn't, and I've never been a fan of the short story or Haiku. And in thinking about it, with 'comping' as a huge part of keyboard work in a Big Band and improvisation playing a major role, it wouldn't work as large formal designs because then it wouldn't be jazz anymore...I guess. As far as respect, it deserves the highest accolades of respect. It's just a different thing. I don't listen to it much because it just doesn't get me where I want to go like so much of the music that gets talked about on this site does. 



Polednice said:


> I don't think your interpretation of genre labels is accurate, but, in answer to the OP, I think Jazz is certainly a form of music 'deserving of respect', no doubt equal to classical music in most respects. Perhaps all respects (whatever they are), but I'm not familiar enough with the style. Gershwin makes me want to be though.


----------



## robert (Feb 10, 2007)

NightHawk said:


> Gershwin did not write jazz. He wrote European music with jazzy inflections - a great composer to be sure, but as I said. I like jazz from the Bebop and Cool eras, artists like, Miles D, Coltrane, Monk, Dexter Gordon to name a few, but in the end, jazz is music based on 'standards' (popular songs) or in more recent times, original tunes of that type - jazz does not support large forms or long range planning - not saying it couldn't, just saying it doesn't, and I've never been a fan of the short story or Haiku. And in thinking about it, with 'comping' as a huge part of keyboard work in a Big Band and improvisation playing a major role, it wouldn't work as large formal designs because then it wouldn't be jazz anymore...I guess. As far as respect, it deserves the highest accolades of respect. It's just a different thing. I don't listen to it much because it just doesn't get me where I want to go like so much of the music that gets talked about on this site does. [/QUOTE
> 
> Nighthawk,
> 
> I am really trying to figure out where your coming from. So to try and help me, can you please let me know where you want to go. Who takes you there.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Personally I love jazz but I don't think its quality is as good as classical music. Jazz is 100x better than modern music though. I think jazz is kind of like the common person's classical music. For jazz you don't need a college degree to be in an orchestra. Jazz is quality music but you don't need any qualifications except being able to play an instrument to play in a band.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Jazz is very 'be here now' - I'm afraid I've always wanted to 'be there then'...except when I'm in the process of getting shagged, of course.



robert said:


> NightHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Gershwin did not write jazz. He wrote European music with jazzy inflections - a great composer to be sure, but as I said. I like jazz from the Bebop and Cool eras, artists like, Miles D, Coltrane, Monk, Dexter Gordon to name a few, but in the end, jazz is music based on 'standards' (popular songs) or in more recent times, original tunes of that type - jazz does not support large forms or long range planning - not saying it couldn't, just saying it doesn't, and I've never been a fan of the short story or Haiku. And in thinking about it, with 'comping' as a huge part of keyboard work in a Big Band and improvisation playing a major role, it wouldn't work as large formal designs because then it wouldn't be jazz anymore...I guess. As far as respect, it deserves the highest accolades of respect. It's just a different thing. I don't listen to it much because it just doesn't get me where I want to go like so much of the music that gets talked about on this site does. [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

TrazomGangflow said:


> Personally I love jazz but I don't think its quality is as good as classical music. Jazz is 100x better than modern music though. I think jazz is kind of like the common person's classical music. For jazz you don't need a college degree to be in an orchestra. Jazz is quality music but you don't need any qualifications except being able to play an instrument to play in a band.


What do you mean by modern music?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

TrazomGangflow said:


> Personally I love jazz but I don't think its quality is as good as classical music. Jazz is 100x better than modern music though. I think jazz is kind of like the common person's classical music. For jazz you don't need a college degree to be in an orchestra. Jazz is quality music but you don't need any qualifications except being able to play an instrument to play in a band.


the fact that you you don't need a piece of paper to play jazz doesn't mean anything, to improvise is a totally different ability. A lot of great classical players would be totally lost if someone ask to them to improvise.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

norman bates said:


> the fact that you you don't need a piece of paper to play jazz doesn't mean anything, to improvise is a totally different ability. A lot of great classical players would be totally lost if someone ask to them to improvise.


_Harrumph_

"Totally lost" may exaggerate their unease. Some cadenzas were _composed_ to be improvised upon. What unease may exist, I suspect is related to _form_. Playing from a score, the path the music takes is specified; when improvising, the choice of paths is open (within subjective boundaries). All of that is obvious, but it points up the potential difficulty: Released from the cage, there are 'path choices' where before there were none.

I specified 'path choices' because the classical musician is free to make _interpretive_ choices; Those are, though, in a different ballpark.

:guitar:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I find this a very interesting video and performance.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Another cool one with Billy Taylor.


----------



## robert (Feb 10, 2007)

clavichorder said:


> Just checked out four CDs from my college library and am listening to them.
> 
> So far I like Ahmad Jamal(at the Pershing, But not for Me) best. I also got Miles Davis-Round about Midnight, Charles Mingus,(mingus, mingus ect.), and Ray Charles(the best of)


At the Pershing is Jamals Masterpiece album and his best IMHO


----------



## robert (Feb 10, 2007)

regressivetransphobe said:


> If you haven't heard Mingus' Let My Children Hear Music, you ought to check that out too. Until I heard that, I was under the impression that the larger an ensemble got, the less capable of improvisation and abstraction they became.


Try MINGUS AT ANTIBES


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

violadude said:


> What do you mean by modern music?


What does he mean, period? That's a bunch of oversimplified, inaccurate nonsense.


----------



## skalpel (Nov 20, 2011)

Big fan of jazz here, I'll list a few album recommendations crossing different styles.

Some classics:

Charles Mingus - The Black Saint and The Sinner Lady
Eric Dolphy - Out To Lunch
Krzysztof Komeda - Astigmatic
John Coltrane - Impressions
Ornette Coleman - The Shape of Jazz to Come
Jan Johansson - Jazz pa svenska
Wayne Shorter - JuJu

Some more modern albums:

Supersilent - 10
Jaga Jazzist - A Livingroom Hush
Basquiat Strings - With Seb Rochford
Portico Quartet - Knee Deep in the North Sea
Tord Gustavsen - Restored, Returned
Bennie Maupin Quartet - Early Reflections


----------



## skalpel (Nov 20, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Also, I'm wary of appreciation of how technical instrumentalists are, and not how good music is.


I like this quote, I'm exactly the same and can't be just one of those people who sits there 'appreciating how brilliant the musician is'. There has been a number of times I've said to somebody that I wasn't particularly enjoying a band or piece of music and they've responded with 'are you serious? this guy is a brilliant saxophonist' or similar. Quite annoying. The likes of Charles Mingus will be your route into jazz is my guess, so it's good to see he has been recommended a lot on here because his compositions are great and a lot of focus and time is put into perfecting the structure and exact sound he wanted.


----------



## Stasou (Apr 23, 2011)

I think part of the reason we see Classical music as a more "perfect" musical genre than jazz is that we are less aware of the imperfect pieces of Classical music. The genre has been around for longer, and a sort of "natural selection" has allowed only the best examples of it reach our ears. With jazz, however, we are exposed to the good and the bad, so we classify it as "imperfect."


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Stasou said:


> I think part of the reason we see Classical music as a more "perfect" musical genre than jazz is that we are less aware of the imperfect pieces of Classical music. The genre has been around for longer, and a sort of "natural selection" has allowed only the best examples of it reach our ears. With jazz, however, we are exposed to the good and the bad, so we classify it as "imperfect."


Which is entirely accurate! Jazz is the imperfect art. That's the nature of this music. Perfection is not the goal. The quality of expression is the main thing.


----------



## Stasou (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok, so perfect wasn't the right word. But I don't really know what the right word is.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Clavi, may I suggest Sun Ra as well? If it hasn't already been suggested.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Most of Sun Ra's music beyond the early 60s is free jazz. Stick with the early releases on the Evidence label if you want to hear some melodies and structure. I'd recommend Jazz In Silhouette, Supersonic Jazz, Sound Sun Pleasure, and a few of the two-fers including Angels & Demons/Nubians Of Plutonia, Visits Planet Earth/Interstellar Low Ways, and the early psychedelic albums Cosmic Tones For Mental Therapy/Art Forms Of Dimensions Tomorrow. All good stuff with ample charm and soul, and low-fi sound/production which is part of its charm.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

norman bates said:


> the fact that you you don't need a piece of paper to play jazz doesn't mean anything, to improvise is a totally different ability. A lot of great classical players would be totally lost if someone ask to them to improvise.


That is quite true. I'm not saying jazz players are any less talented. I'm am just pointing out what I see as differences.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

violadude said:


> What do you mean by modern music?


By modern music I mean the top 40 garbage today that is being mass produced without talent in mind, simply for money making.


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm no expert on variations, but aren't (say) Beethoven's variations a form of jazz and/or jazz improvisation? As great as some jazz musicians are, I think a classical musician/composer could move more easily into jazz than vice versa.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

misterjones said:


> I'm no expert on variations, but aren't (say) Beethoven's variations a form of jazz and/or jazz improvisation?


Not exactly because jazz is a lot more than just improvisation or improvisation-like material.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> I'm interested in getting into Jazz, I like the idea I have of it as having its own merits to rival western classical music, namely its improvisational elements. Some of it is pretty bland to me, but some of it is incredible, like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i have similar thoughts, now i'm trying to make my first "jazzy" pieces. i can tell you, that "swing" thing, it's very hard to do if you are a classical pianist, as i am. the rhythms in classical music are sometimes more flat compared to jazz (jazz it's extremely syncopated). here are my jazzy pieces, they are only little experiments, almost for the mere fun to try to do some jazz, haha:












__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fjazzy-piece-for-piano


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fblues-quarter-note-100

regards.

my favorite is the third one , "jazzy piece for piano".


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

also, i think jazz deserves his own sub-forum


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

aleazk said:


> yeah, i have similar thoughts, now i'm trying to make my first "jazzy" pieces. i can tell you, that "swing" thing, it's very hard to do if you are a classical pianist, as i am. the rhythms in classical music are sometimes more flat compared to jazz (jazz it's extremely syncopated). here are my jazzy pieces, they are only little experiments, almost for the mere fun to try to do some jazz, haha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your post made me think that a topic about contaminations between jazz and classical music would be really interesting (at least for me)


----------

